# Lady died tonight



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

She choked while running with a ball, and died on the way to the ER. I'll probably be gone for a while. It has hit us really hard, I'm beside myself.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss! My thoughts are with yous x


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I am so sorry for you loss, My prayers are with you and your family. ~hugs~


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

omg! FC im so sorry what a freak accident. *hugs to you and your family for such loss*


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG this is so shocking.  I am so sorry for your loss.  Words can not explain how sorry I am for you guys.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I am so sorry *hugs*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG how sad I'm so sorry for your loss. Let me know if you need any thing or you just wanna talk I'll pm you my number


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG I am soooo sorry There are no words for this. I hope you get thru this the best you can. Again I am soo sorry.


----------



## Mrskocurek (Apr 8, 2010)

*sorry for your loss*

sorry to hear that


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Tragic! I hope your heart will heal soon. They never really leave you when you love them that much.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow.....life is just too fragile...
Sending condolences and sympathy your way

RIP Miss Lady


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh my god. I am sooooooooo sorry. What a terrible accident, I cannot even imagine. RIP Lady, your life was cherished and you will be missed.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

so, so sorry.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow! What to even say about this? I am so sorry for your loss! My prayers are with you and your family. 

RIP


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss! We are here for you if you need us.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

sorry for the tragic loss, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family...


----------



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm sorry for your lost.. if you don't mind me asking? how did he exactly choke on a ball while running?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear about this. I hope you and your family are OK.


----------



## Coco_sash (Feb 20, 2010)

i lost my american bull last year to a freak death, such a sudden up heave, my thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss, I can't even imagine


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

FC.. I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart and my prayers are with you and your family. We're here to support you the best way possible to help you pull through. My condolences, again.


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

My condolences go out to you and yours, sorry for your lost... RIP Lady. You will always be missed and never forgotten.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of Lady. She was a sweet girl. You and your family are in my thoughts.

Run free, run hard Lady girl. R.I.P. gone but never forgotten.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this. RIP Lady.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG FC, I can't believe I just read this, I am gonna repeat everyone but I am sorry for this, my heart and thoughts are with you guys right now, please know we are here for you. hugs

RIP Lady, run free and play hard at the bridge


----------



## Joseph_Norfleet (Sep 23, 2009)

sorry 4 u're loss


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

That is terrible I am soo very sorry for your loss...


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

FC.. I'm sorry to ask this, but I was wondering what kind of ball it was that took Lady's life? Was it a golf ball, tennis ball, or what? I know this is difficult for you, so whenever you feel up to it, you can fill us in more. Or, if you choose not to answer the question, I understand that as well. Again, my condolences for your loss, and my heart and prayers are with you.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Last night Lady was playing with Mike and my little brother. They had 2 lacrosse sticks and 2 lacrosse balls and were chucking them across the yard to her. At one point she ran for one with the other in her mouth and somehow she swallowed one. The balls are the size of tennis balls, the vet had no idea how she got such a large ball down her throat, and he had to impale it and throw all his weight into yanking it out, but it was too late. 

I just wanted to let you guys know because you'd been asking, I dont think most APBTs could fit a ball that size down their throat, some larger bullies could though, so I thought I would post the warning. Lady has played with these balls every day since the day we got her, and never had a problem, I think she crashed her muzzle into the ground over ball #2 and it jammed ball one down her throat. Thanks to everyone for the kind words and pm's, I have not gotten to replying yet, but I appreciate all of the support. I cant look at her spot on the couch without crying, it was so horrible to be helpless. Mike had his hand all the way down her throat, trying to get the ball out the whole time, she never bit down or hurt him in any way, she was such a good girl.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you for the information FloorCandy. :/ Again, I am so sorry that you are having to go through that. When you are on your way to healing, hit me up and I will do a memorial painting for you.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

We so appreciate you for taking the time to explain what happened to Lady, and allowing others to learn something from this tragic experience. Hugs to you and the family, they never leave us in spirit you remember that just in body ........ We wish you every bit of strength ......


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you for your response. I appreciate it very much. I can't say this enough.. I'm so sorry for your loss, and I'm praying for you and your family to pull thru the best way possible!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss.My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh FC I'm so so sorry. Thank you for being brave and giving us the warning I know it must have been hard for you. I remember the day I lost our big boy Mack it was just heart breaking, I know how you feel and if you need any thing just give me a call or txt k. Lots of love to you and your family. It takes time but keep your head up and know every one will be here for you in this tough time.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We lost our 12 year old on Feb 26th. She woke up and her front legs were paralyzed. We tried everything, but the MRI showed cancer on the spine so we had her put down. Me and my wife were devestated. We have a 14 year old that we've thought wouldn't make the year, but were shocked when Brandy died. My wife had to get anxiety pills from her doctor she was so bad. I finally snuck out the following week and picked up our new puppy. I'm used to game bred dogs, but this cute, mostly Amstaff was all I could find on such short notice. Anyways, it solved most of my wifes grief and helped tremendously in our recovery. Something about that spark of joy in a puppy that makes you smile


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry. 
I can't imagine the way your feeling.
I'll be praying for you and your family.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

This is so terrible! I am so sorry for your loss!!! 

Just reading about this makes me want to cry. 

RIP Lady girl!


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

OMG i am so sorry. my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. That's a terrible thing to go through


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

oh no im so sorry. if you need someone to vent to let me know. this happend to me a few years ago =[


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

sorry to hear about your loss my heart and prayers go to you and yours.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Rough. Sorry to hear this. You guys take it easy, maybe get out for a while and try to enjoy yourselves.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm sorry. RIP you beautiful girl.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

This is why I get balls that are to big for the dogs to fit in their mouth all the way.
I am terribly sorry for your loss. My prayers go out to you.


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey FloorCandy
Sorry to hear of your loss.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## purple93lowrider (Mar 25, 2008)

So sorry to hear that my heart goes out to ya'll


----------

